# Javascript testen



## Simon-151 (2. November 2013)

Guten Mittag alle zusammen,

Ich bin Informatik Student im zweiten Jahr und mache gerade mein Praxissemester bei einem Stuttgarter Unternehmen.
Die haben sich vor allem auf *dynamisches Testen* von Softwares spezialisiert und ihr Steckenpferd ist es, die Softwareentwicklung während der Programmierung/Entwicklung zu testen um Fehler zu vermeiden und Zeit zu sparen. 
Meine Aufgabe ist es jetzt für meinen Vorgesetzten ein Backend Plan mit Hilfe von *Nodjes, Javascript und HTML5* zu erstellen.
Das Ganze ist ja echt in Ordnung und ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme - allerdings bin ich jetzt am Knackpunkt, da es darauf ankommt das ganze in der Programmierungsphase zu testen und Fehler zu umgehen.

Ich habe mich im Internet informiert und an *"Mocha"* oder *"Jasmine"* gedacht...
Die Anleitung eines Videos (Mocha - the fun, simple, flexible JavaScript test framework) aus dem Netz zum Thema Mocha (fand ich ganz hilfreich und hat mir echt weitergeholfen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man mit Mocha *asynchrone Javascripts* testen kann ? Wisst ihr das ?
Jasmine gefällt mir vom Handling besser und ich denke, dass es leichter zu lernen ist damit umzugehen...
Qualitativ kann ich hierzu nichts sagen, habe nur sehr wenig darüber gefunden.
Ist es allgemein sinnvoll eines der beiden Programme zu verwenden oder sollte ich mich auf was ganz anderes berufen ?
Natürlich habe ich mich auch über Cantata) informiert - allerdings wird das wohl ne Nummer zu groß sein für mein bescheidenes *"Studiprojekt"* nehme ich an.

Würde mich über Tipps, Tricks und die ein oder andere Meinung freuen !
Grüße,
Simon


----------



## milesdavis (4. November 2013)

Ich nutze einfach das Firefox-Addon Firebug und FirePHP zum Debuggen.


----------

